# Move over man caves.....



## Pappy (Apr 27, 2015)

Here comes the she sheds. Look at these sheds. Aren't they something?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice!!  I like the ones that are like mini-pubs.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 27, 2015)

These are no sheds! They are Summer Houses. I want one.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

What I really want is a big conservatory but the one I like costs £30K.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 27, 2015)

I want! Not picky. Any one of them will do nicely.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 27, 2015)

My HOA would not appreciate.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh, I want one, with a pool!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Pool?  How about one with an outhouse...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

Don't need an outhouse, my shed has plumbing, a fridge, and a bar!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Pool?  How about one with an outhouse...



Outhouse?  You're a man.  Use a tree.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

I wouldn't mind this one, but a bit bigger.  Hubby brews beer in the garage, and he's thinking about buying a shed just for brewing as the garage is a bit crowded.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

Annie, does it say the effin shed? Love it!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie, does it say the effin shed? Love it!



Aye!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Stop the nonsense, adults are watching...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

Behave or be spanked, Ralphy, hijacking this thread will not be tolerated.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 28, 2015)

What hijacking?  I am just responding to the inane drift of this thread...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Here Ralphy, have a pint or 3 (UK pint - 20 oz!).  That should keep you quiet for a while.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks, but I only slake my thirst with gin...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

No wonder you are obsessed with bathtubs......


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 28, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I wouldn't mind this one, but a bit bigger.  Hubby brews beer in the garage, and he's thinking about buying a shed just for brewing as the garage is a bit crowded.
> 
> View attachment 17517



This one would be nice. Looks like a little backyard bar. If you are into having neighborhood parties, this would work well.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2015)

This could be a man cave too. I like it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 28, 2015)

The building looks cool also!!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Oh, no, not back to the trees again...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Thanks, but I only slake my thirst with gin...



Oh well, sorry but I don't share my gin.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

You got it Ralphy, I give up. Some people just don't get it. Sigh.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> This one would be nice. Looks like a little backyard bar. If you are into having neighborhood parties, this would work well.



We'd need one with more indoor seating as in Scotland you never know when it's going to drizzle. We'd certainly have room for a bigger one.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Are you referring to your outhouses?  &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Are you referring to your outhouses?  &#55357;&#56860;



Seeing as how toilets were invented by someone British, no, they are not outhouses.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 28, 2015)

Ralphy is primitive, Annie. He doesn't understand progress. Still stuck in the trees with other members of the primate council. Lol.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Abbadaba to you...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Ralphy is primitive, Annie. He doesn't understand progress. Still stuck in the trees with other members of the primate council. Lol.



Aye, he can't help it.  I am very familiar with 'long drops' in Uganda - outhouses that don't have seats - you squat. We were fortunate to have a flushing toilet in our house there, but the old long drop building was still there.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 28, 2015)

Pappy said:


> This could be a man cave too. I like it.




Not crazy for the decor, but, much better, the others look like dust magnets and I'm not interested in an addition that's going to require a lot more upkeep.  Give me pretty, but keep it sleek, no fuss, no muss.


----------

